# Managed Clients - command to refresh policy



## twitch79 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone knows of a terminal command that i could enter on a client machine to force it to immediately update its managed client settings from my os x server?

Sometimes when I change things such as printer lists for certain users or machine groups, I can't get the client machines to pick up the changes as soon as I'd like, even when i go into the managed computer list and force an update of the preferences cache etc.

On windows there is a command "gpupdate" that forces the client machine to ensure that it has the current group policy from active directory, which i've found to be quite handy....

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 14, 2006)

Sure, send this out to the users that need the MCX cache flushed and updated at next login:

sudo /System/Library/CoreServices/mcxd.app/Contents/Resources/MCXCacher -U UserNameHere

Hope that helps!

Michael


----------



## twitch79 (Aug 15, 2006)

Awesome, I'll give that a try!

Thanks so much!

-Neil


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 15, 2006)

No problem.  Should work like a charm.  

Michael


----------



## dpaul007 (Sep 7, 2006)

I was also in that same boat as twitch was, but however, for some reason, I have no mcxd.app in the CoreServices directory.  Why is that?!


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 7, 2006)

What version of Mac OS X are you using?

Michael


----------



## dpaul007 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm running 10.3.9 on both the server and the client.

Actually, it will not update the settings at all.  But there is a computer, right next to it, that goes through the same switches, and that one works. It's just this one is giving me some trouble.  There's gotta be a setting that's screwy that I'm missing or something.


----------



## Go3iverson (Sep 8, 2006)

The application didn't exist prior to 10.4.  You can try deleting out the preference files and the appropriate entries in the NetInfo database by using NetInfo manager.  Something to consider.  

Michael


----------

